

Deploying a massively scalable recommender system with Apache Mahout  - yarapavan
http://ssc.io/deploying-a-massively-scalable-recommender-system-with-apache-mahout/

======
conflagration
Mahout & EMR is a powerful combination and I can also recommend boto library
for managing it. If you are using these together, be sure to use hadoop
version 0.20 when running a jobflow. If you are dealing with explicit data,
like star ratings, Pearson correlation might get you better results.

